# panasonic leica 12-60 mm f2.8/4  or olympus 12-40 mm f2.8?



## Stergios (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi!
after my research i concluded to panasonic leica 12-60 mm f2.8/4  and  olympus 12-40 mm f2.8 
which one  has better image quality-sharpness on an olympus omd em-10 mkii?


----------



## toejam237 (Aug 2, 2018)

I have the 12-40, it is very very sharp indeed.
Don't have the other one so couldn't comment.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 2, 2018)

I used the Panasonic lens for a while and not had any complaints...


----------

